# check out this feral



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

this bird is bread off two of my feral birds that are totaly wild. some of you may remember me talking about the bronze bars. this is actualy what happened. so my question is why did the bronze spread like that?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't know the answer--but had to say the little guy sure is pretty.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice looking bird. I don't have an answer either.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

it;s intresting that's for sure.










this is a opps bird, it's a roller/feral cross. I chose to keep it just because of what it looks like.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you mean it spread? Anyway this is a dilute blue bar with toy stencil bronze. Dilute blues tend to have brownish looking feathers as babies and then moult into normal blue looking feathers.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Pretty bird.

Can't describe it as technically as others.

Larry


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It doesn't look dilute at all, It looks blue with bronze bars not silver with sulphur bars.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Your pigeon in first pic looks like mine. Right? That cute brown pattern on the feathers.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

wow thats pretty. aren't those called opal bars or bronze bar or something like that?
DIMA yours is very pretty also


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> wow thats pretty. aren't those called opal bars or bronze bar or something like that?
> DIMA yours is very pretty also


Thank you. I find her pretty too. I called her Indiana (native indian) because she has white dots from each side of the head all the way to her crop, like pearls/beads.
I have no knowledge of colors


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima, she's very pretty. Like her name too.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Dima, she's very pretty. Like her name too.


Thank you Jay. Do you know who's beside her? Pata: the baby with splayed legs. He is standing on one leg I am so glad i met you on P; now he is a happy bird because of you!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The bronze looked too yellow in the pictures for it to be intense blue.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> Thank you Jay. Do you know who's beside her? Pata: the baby with splayed legs. He is standing on one leg I am so glad i met you on P; now he is a happy bird because of you!


Well I'm glad, but I didn't do anything. Put the credit where it belongs. You did a great job with him. He's a happy bird because of you, who did all the work, and was willing to keep trying for him. You did great!


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dima said:


> Your pigeon in first pic looks like mine. Right? That cute brown pattern on the feathers.


no the blue is normal blue like a plain blue bar, and the bronze bars are literaly bronze.










like this bird, witch happens to be the hen that is he/ she's mom


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> What do you mean it spread? Anyway this is a dilute blue bar with toy stencil bronze. Dilute blues tend to have brownish looking feathers as babies and then moult into normal blue looking feathers.


it literaly spread all over the bird, but I didn't know dilutes have brownish feathers when young, we'll see what happens. the bird is starting to molt now.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

switchbackmat69 said:


> no the blue is normal blue like a plain blue bar, and the bronze bars are literaly bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow the hen feathers are lovely Looking forward to seeing after molting the son/daughter' s feathers.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

my dilute didn't have browninsh or bronze bars...they just looked like a lighter shade of grey. these birds are NOT dilute by no means.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> *my dilute didn't have browninsh or bronze bars*...they just looked like a lighter shade of grey. these birds are NOT dilute by no means.


Not all dilutes with have brownish or bronze bars, This bird has an additional gene or genes causing this.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The bronze looked too yellow in the pictures for it to be intense blue.


It looks bronze to me, not sulphur. Look at the flights though also


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

so basicaly I have to wait for it to molt to know for sure?


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

switchbackmat69 said:


> this bird is bread off two of my feral birds that are totaly wild. some of you may remember me talking about the bronze bars. this is actualy what happened. so my question is why did the bronze spread like that?


@switchbackmat69

I would classify this bird as mosaic, there's many different dilutes of this color, I'd say as it goes through moultingit'll lose certain colors and become more blue but however it may keep the bronze (A.K.A Dunn) color in its feathers, id be interested to see what it looks like after it's moulted out its baby feathers


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a blue check that has bronzing and he almost always throws out babies with the bronze bars or bronze in the checks, they either molt out lighter or darker but the bronze is still there. i'd say this guy has a heavey dose of bronze going on here.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

that's actualy not a good picture of it, I don't know if it helps but the bronzing is like the pic shows in the shade. then you take the bird out in the sun it realy pops. just for some reason the camera don't pic up what 
I actualy see. it took about 50 pictures to get those. it just don't show up well on pics. that's why it struck me strange.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i know in the shade or even in the loft you can hardly see the bronze in mine, but out in the sun it is so striking and bright thats what catches your eye first.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

horseart4u said:


> i know in the shade or even in the loft you can hardly see the bronze in mine, but out in the sun it is so striking and bright thats what catches your eye first.


right that's exsactly what I'm talking about


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

LA Lofts said:


> @switchbackmat69
> 
> I would classify this bird as mosaic, there's many different dilutes of this color, I'd say as it goes through moultingit'll lose certain colors and become more blue but however it may keep the bronze (A.K.A Dunn) color in its feathers, id be interested to see what it looks like after it's moulted out its baby feathers


The bird is not mosaic, A mosaic is a bird with two genes present and showing at the same locus. This bird is blue with something seperate causing the bronze bars.

your comment about dilute has my confused. Usually there is only one dilute for each colour leaving pale and extreme dilute out of the equation ofcourse.

Bronze and Dun are two seperate things - Dun is a blue spread dilute. This bird is only one of those three factors - blue. There are atleast 7 types of bronzes none of them labelled dunn, They all can be diluted and will look sulphur when they are.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> The bird is not mosaic, A mosaic is a bird with two genes present and showing at the same locus. This bird is blue with something seperate causing the bronze bars.
> 
> your comment about dilute has my confused. Usually there is only one dilute for each colour leaving pale and extreme dilute out of the equation ofcourse.
> 
> Bronze and Dun are two seperate things - Dun is a blue spread dilute. This bird is only one of those three factors - blue. There are atleast 7 types of bronzes none of them labelled dunn, They all can be diluted and will look sulphur when they are.


I wouldn't say it can't happen, I'v seen birds that wer what i would call light grey turn pure white when they molt. is white not delute enough to be delute by genetics?

like this bird for instance, I'll bet it's delute











in fact I'll bet it turns out somthing like this bird










compleatly difrent bird aint it? but it happens time and time again. I'v seen brown turn charcoal, or even jet black too. the fact is you don't know what the bird is till in molts the first time. could be anything, no ofence, I know some of you genetic wizes know what your doing and have done it enough to know right away what you have. I don't. it's all mumbo jumbo wrote in hyroglifs to me. I doo know for a fact that every bird changes when it molts the first time. I'm not saying if it is or it's not. is it posible it's delute and the light bronze goes away? sure. is it possible it stays there? sure is. ( I realy hope it dose) however anyone on here that has half a brain with till you the bird will change color for sure, don't matter if it's plain white. it will change colors.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have noticed in London that there are a lot of pure white pigeons and brown/bronze pigeons around that I assume are escaping from pigeon fanciers. They are now interbreeding with the local birds and producing some very pretty patterns. I wish I had a decent camera, I will see if I can get some pictures.
I have seen extreme speckles black and white, and all the variations in between. I have also seen the blue/bronze cross you are talking about switchbackmat69, and now we are getting blue/bronce/white crosses and speckled crosses and it is producing some very pretty pigeons. I just wish their conditions in this polluted city center would show off their beauty more.....

Brian.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

heres some more feral crosses that happened when I whas moving by accident. but there pretty birds. I don't know the exsact color terms for them but there all blue bar ferals with the bronze bars.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

switchbackmat69 said:


> I wouldn't say it can't happen, I'v seen birds that wer what i would call light grey turn pure white when they molt. is white not delute enough to be delute by genetics?
> 
> like this bird for instance, I'll bet it's delute
> 
> ...


White and dilute have nothing to do with each other, Dilute has no effect on white.

You are right, All birds change in their first moult, Some more than other due to different genes.

Whatever happens with this bird during the moult I still do not think it is dilute. A blue dilute before it moults is usually quite easy to pick, I have about 5 blue dilutes with TS bronze at the moment and they look nothing like this. They are way lighter.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice bird.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah I think I been lucky as far as my birds go


----------

